# Baldness??



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have had no probs with my meeces for a while.... until now. Suki has a large, and growing bald spot. I'm not sure if it's her cage mate Amber over grooming her or what. But to my great sadness, she is getting old, around 1 1/2 years now.  Is there anything I can do to stop it from spreading?

Pics:



























Sorry they're fuzzy, she wouldn't stay still. Please help!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Possibilities=
Mites
Ringworm/fungal
Age
Overgrooming

You cannot know for sure unless you get a vet's testing done. It's ok and probably smart to start Ivomec injectable/pouron (as a pour on or spray) Made for cattle but for mice it's diluted 6/1 with water. Dosage that I use is one spray per mouse per week for 6 weeks, plus a bedding change and spray the bedding


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Ah... I'm twelve and don't have access to much of anything. Any home remedies? She's not a breeder, she's my pet, and I love her to death. And, being twelve, I am very attached to her. ;( I can't believe I've had her for almost two yrs now... it went by sooo fast...


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it looks like mites. I'd talk to your parents, and i made the mistake when i first began thinking it was over grooming and lost two does.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh?! What should I do, talk to them about going to a vet? I'm in my fourth week of 7th grade, and I have a packed schedule now. Where could I get the simplest medication? The vet?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You cold try putting her in a separate tank for awhile to see if the hair grows back. I have had the same problem with a couple of does, mother and daughter both overgroomed their mates, and I'm not br3eeding any more from that line. You should see a difference in about a week and a half.

It's also possible to bee thinning hair, which is something that happens to older meeces, though it usually shows up around the eyes first. Don't bother with a vet...you could use Sevin Powder, available at any place that sells gardening stuff, or Reptile Relief also known as DeFlea when packaged for cats or dogs. A small spray bottle costs about $8. Just be careful not to get it in the eyes or mouth of your mousie.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Since the pictures are fuzzy, I can't tell. 
1) Is area completely bald, like the hair has been pulled out? Is the area red or scratched-looking? 
2) Or does it look like the hair is thinning, with full-length hairs scattered inside the bald patch?
3) Is the edge of the bald patch full-length fur, or does it go from mostly gone to partly gone to still mostly there? 
4) Or is the fur cropped really short on that spot, like it's been trimmed?

1 is probably mites, 2 is probably a skin condition like fungus, 3 is probably age, and 4 is probably barbering. For mites, you can pick up a mite spray at your petstore. It should be less than ten dollars, so not impossible to convince a parent to save the mice. For a skin condition, it'll be a lot harder. That's less likely, but would be vet-treatable.  If it's just thinning due to age, no worries, no need to do much. If it's barbering, you might try separating her from others, but if it's not bothering her, I wouldn't. At her age, living alone would be more of a stress than having someone comb your hair until it falls out.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My parents are totally willing to help me with them. I'm just still a bit confused. And tired. It's 11 pm here, which, for me, is starting to affect my thinking ability. I'm gonna sleep on it and come back tomorrow with an answer.

But for now; it's definately not 4, it didn't _look_ chewed... and it didn't look red, so not 1... but I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

allergies is another possibility. I've had mice allergic to aspen.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't use aspen though. I use Carefresh.

I definately think it's just old age, which makes me sad, that they don't live too long.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

if it were old age it would perhaps be more of a an all-over thinning. If they do not have mites, a treatment will not hurt them, but it's really needed just in case-if it is parasites they will only get worse and worse.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

If you do not get mites treated in time, it will effect your other mouse (mice). And you could risk losing all of them. Just ask your vet for meds (7 dollars) to get rid of mites, scrub the cage in water and baking soda, rinse good, and dry. Use knew bedding eggs can rehatch.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh, alright, I'll tell my dad. Thanks!!


----------

